# Decision Based on Section 11(6)



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Please can any one give clarity on this refusal:

NOTICE OF DECISION ADVERSELY AFFECTING PERSON

(SECTION 7(1)(g) read with section 8(3); Regulation 5(2))

you were unable to satisfy the department by failing to comply with the requirements prescribed in terms of regulation 3(2)(a)(i) of the immigration regulations such as documentation to prove the financial support each other and the extent to which the related responsibilities re shared by both parties for at least the past 2 years



The applicant submitted the following:

Applicant has applied for a spouse visa for business and study endorsement.

Applicant also submitted Bond registration documents, Levy/taxes/Rate Bill and electricity and spouse bank statement with both couples name on them. ( all under 1 yr)

Applicant have two kids(twins) recently born , birth certificate attached with both couples name on the birth certificate ( 5months old)

Applicant also included all necessary requirements ( police clearance, business registration, sars document, cv, business model, medical and radiology)

Applicant being married for 9 months.

Applicant is on a valid study permit.


Please anyone with similar decision, will an appeal help? Also does this mean they have to wait for 2 years? What constitute a financial responsibilities

Legalman and Rest please your input will be greatly apprecitated.


----------

